# L6.27 is now on my 622



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Checked this morning and L6.27 is now loaded on my 622...a quick check of the menu's did not show any changes...was hoping this release would have the audio-leveling option mentioned a few months back on one of the Chat's..

Maybe someone can find and post what this update does...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I got an email from my engineering source at E* this morning. It said to be on the lookout for L627 which is supposed to contain a fix for the unrequested deletions on the EHD. I don't have any other info.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Henry said:


> I got an email from my engineering source at E* this morning. It said to be on the lookout for L627 which is supposed to contain a fix for the unrequested deletions on the EHD. I don't have any other info.


:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


Me, too. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who is taking the version L6.27 ?

See here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Who is taking the version L6.27 ?
> 
> See here.


Thanks, P.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


Me three 

Ever since I lost the oldest recording on my EHD, I have been afraid to view any more. (actually I did try one other playback of a program that I didn't care if it got deleted and it's still there).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Your desire to keep a program is indirectly-proportional to its chances of being deleted. That's why I _Restore_ everything to my 622 before watching it. It might be a habit I continue even if L6.27 fixes the problem.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I have confirmed a repeatable bug in this release.

My 622 setup, single mode with OTA connected.

I have my 622 timer set to record the PBS news hour every M-F at 6-7pm from OTA (because Dish does not yet carry PBS HD). The two satellite tuners are always left on Dish channels and my TV and Dish receiver are "off"...(this allows me to finish dinner and then restart the news hour from the beginning.

I turn on my TV and 622 (tried both power button and Select button, which is my normal method) and results are the same.

When the 622 turns on while an OTA recording is in process I get a blank screen with no video or audio...pressing the "View" button displays the status bar at the top but still no video or audio.

After trying several methods to restore video/audio, other than a soft reboot, I found that toggling the PIP controls (Position button will bring up split screen with both videos displayed from Dish tuners, but still no audio) then using the Swap button a couple of times will finally restore both the audio and video, then turn PIP off and everything is back to normal.

I can then use my normal DVR controls and select the PBS news recording that's still in process and select the "Start over" option and everything works fine...no loss of content in the OTA recording...

I have not tried turning the 622 on when a timer is recording a Dish channel to see if this minor bug also effects that, or if it's just associated with turning the 622 on when an OTA recording is in process.

This bug just started with this new firmware release...


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I was recording Discovery thursday night and was watching OTA when the screen froze with no audio. I tried to change channels and the screen went black but the menu worked and the banner would display. It indicated that the dvr was still recording and only had 15 minutes to record. When I checked the recording the recording was 15 minutes short. I am wondering if L6.27 came down that day and needed to be reboted.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Grampa67 said:


> I was recording Discovery thursday night and was watching OTA when the screen froze with no audio. I tried to change channels and the screen went black but the menu worked and the banner would display. It indicated that the dvr was still recording and only had 15 minutes to record. When I checked the recording the recording was 15 minutes short. I am wondering if L6.27 came down that day and needed to be reboted.


No, It can do that all by itself. It can do it even if you are not watching the OTA channel, but the OTA tuner is tuned to a channel.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I was just about to complain about the advertising added to the program guide, but I found that you can turn it off - Menu - 6 - 1 - 6.

Whew ... for a minute there I thought there was one less reason not to switch to cable. 

-- Roger


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool, 110W:


```
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:60KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 New FW:'L627'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [12/12]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[DG].': 	{ViP622} R0081173850-R0081888200 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]30'&'RB[DG].': 	{ViP622}	 R0081173850-R0081888200 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RBE.': 	{ViP622} R0061781530-R0080144950
'1[0-8]30'&'RBE.': 	{ViP622}	 R0061781530-R0080144950
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ2.': 	{ViP722} R0083593050-R0085000000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ2.': 	{ViP722}	 R0083593050-R0085000000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[3N].': 	{ViP722} R0085469500-R0085600300 R0079258896-R0079258896
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[3N].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085469500-R0085600300 R0079258896-R0079258896
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[KQ].': 	{ViP722} R0085226600-R0086329140 R0089881958-R0089881958
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[KQ].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085226600-R0086329140 R0089881958-R0089881958
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[WX].': 	{ViP722} R0085328500-R0085500750
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[WX].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085328500-R0085500750
```


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

L6.27 was on my 622 this morning and since I am usually one of the last to get software updates isn't it about time - mods - to sticky this thread?:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updated spool (110W):

```
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:61KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 New FW:'L627'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [12/12]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[DG].': 	{ViP622} R0080325500-R0082303700 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]30'&'RB[DG].': 	{ViP622}	 R0080325500-R0082303700 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RBE.': 	{ViP622} R0061750000-R0080170400 R0074498299-R0074498299
'1[0-8]30'&'RBE.': 	{ViP622}	 R0061750000-R0080170400 R0074498299-R0074498299
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ2.': 	{ViP722} R0083000000-R0085683000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ2.': 	{ViP722}	 R0083000000-R0085683000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[3N].': 	{ViP722} R0085466000-R0085604000 R0079258896-R0079258896
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[3N].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085466000-R0085604000 R0079258896-R0079258896
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[KQ].': 	{ViP722} R0085218500-R0086870500 R0089881958-R0089881958
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[KQ].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085218500-R0086870500 R0089881958-R0089881958
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[WX].': 	{ViP722} R0085310350-R0085543000 R0079259546-R0079259546
'1[0-8]30'&'RJ[WX].': 	{ViP722}	 R0085310350-R0085543000 R0079259546-R0079259546
```


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting for L627.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I got 6.27 on my 622 yesterday which surprised me since I'm usually at the tail end of the update window. My 722 is still on 6.25.
I tried to loose a file on my EHD last night and never did. Fingers crossed


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> [...] Fingers crossed


+1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Henry said:


> I'm still waiting for L627.


Did you check a 'lottery' list above ?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

When I checked this morning, I also had 6.27 on my 722. I think I last checked two days ago.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Did you check a 'lottery' list above ?


No. Too lazy to pull out the 622 to check. :nono2:


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

jadebox said:


> I was just about to complain about the advertising added to the program guide, but I found that you can turn it off - Menu - 6 - 1 - 6.
> 
> Whew ... for a minute there I thought there was one less reason not to switch to cable.
> 
> -- Roger


I have this update and there is no advertisment running in the program guide. In the guide is a little box with the channel that you where watching. This is nothing new and has all ways been there. If you go to menu 6-1-6 which is where you can pick the font size and if you want video or not.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't see a font size setting in Menu-6-1-1, just yes/no for enhancements and video in guide. But the options in "Guide Display" in "Preferences", Menu-8-1, do affect the font in the guide.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My 622 downloaded L627 this morning ... finally.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> I have this update and there is no advertisment running in the program guide. In the guide is a little box with the channel that you where watching. This is nothing new and has all ways been there. If you go to menu 6-1-6 which is where you can pick the font size and if you want video or not.


I've had L6.27 since mid last week. At that time I was pointing at 61.5 and 110/119. The only thing I saw in the menu was the option to turn off advertising which I didn't see regardless of which guide I selected. Last Saturday I got EA. Bam! The advertising was there and I promptly turned it off. So must of been the sat the guide was on or the preference it used to pick it up.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

RASCAL01 said:


> I have this update and there is no advertisment running in the program guide. In the guide is a little box with the channel that you where watching. This is nothing new and has all ways been there. If you go to menu 6-1-6 which is where you can pick the font size and if you want video or not.


There was most definitely an ad at the bottom of the program guide as well as the option to remove it.

-- Roger


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

jadebox said:


> I was just about to complain about the advertising added to the program guide, but I found that you can turn it off - Menu - 6 - 1 - 6.
> 
> Whew ... for a minute there I thought there was one less reason not to switch to cable.
> 
> -- Roger


I got L627 for my 722 while at work today...you should have seen my face when I got home and first used the guide and saw the PPV ads. If you press guide again they disappear but your solution was even better--thanks for the tip!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

jadebox said:


> There was most definitely an ad at the bottom of the program guide as well as the option to remove it.
> 
> -- Roger


And where would you find the option to remove it???


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Lots of problems with L627 on my 622. I get the blank screen during OTA recording problem that 4bama mentions on the previous page. Everything still records, I just can't see it. Also, the screen will suddenly go to the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" message at random times during both live and recorded playback (weather is fine here). It just hangs there and makes no progress on the tests. The only way I found to get rid of it is to play a recorded program (or a different recorded program if I'm currently playing one). Then I go can back to live TV and everything's okay. If something is recording at the time, then sometimes it gets interrupted and sometimes it doesn't.

I was recording Grey's Anatomy (from satellite) for my girlfriend tonight and it got chopped into 3 chunks. But Fringe, which was recording at the same time OTA, was complete and whole.

Very vexing. Receiver was working fine before this update (aside from audio dropouts).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:


```
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:62KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 L627:'L100'-'L625','X100'-'X625'
 New FW:'L627'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722} R0082163432-R0086326432 R0083143400-R0083143400
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722} R0082163432-R0086326432 R0079259546-R0079259546
```


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

So far so good with L627. I haven't experienced any of the issues others have reported - not yet anyway.

I watched a program directly from the EHD last night with no problems. I watched half of it and stopped it ... got out of the EHD menu ... returned to the program and did some forward and back skips ... watched it till it stopped by itself and returned to the menu. 

The program is still there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> New spool:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Anyone see any reason for this piecemeal a rollout? My 722 R008679*** Boot Strap Version 1430RJ2D is usually near the end, but this seems to be rolling out in a weird fashion.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> And where would you find the option to remove it???


Menu 6-1-6 TV Enhancements


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Henry said:


> So far so good with L627. I haven't experienced any of the issues others have reported - not yet anyway.
> 
> The program is still there.


For now. 
Got L627 while at work today but still too paranoid to trust EHD viewing. Lost too many Voom recordings. Will wait for more feedback from members.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Just a comment on something different in L6.27. When I select something to record the default box checked is now "new episodes". It used to be "all episodes".


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

plasmacat said:


> Just a comment on something different in L6.27. When I select something to record the default box checked is now "new episodes". It used to be "all episodes".


I think you'll find that it defaults to "New" *only* if that something is a "New" episode. If not, it will default to "All" or to "Once" if it is movie or such.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dish97 said:


> For now.
> Got L627 while at work today but *still too paranoid to trust EHD viewing.* Lost too many Voom recordings. Will wait for more feedback from members.


I hear ya ... I would be very wary of L627 until we hear more from others. In anticipation of this release I had transfered some trash programs to the EHD ... so I wasn't really gambling with anything valuable to me.

I played a little with it last night to see if the basic timer issue had been addressed with this release ... sadly it hasn't. My Seagate EHD still loses its smarts after 15 or 20 minutes and has to be rebooted.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

4bama said:


> I have confirmed a repeatable bug in this release.
> 
> My 622 setup, single mode with OTA connected.
> 
> ...


I have had this problem intermittently with my 722 which started with L625. I have made mention and no one could confirm or I was told it was in my head.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

4bama said:


> I have confirmed a repeatable bug in this release.
> 
> My 622 setup, single mode with OTA connected.
> 
> ...


I am experiencing the same problem. I have tried it on local channels (not OTA) and SFY. Both have resulted in the same problem. But I could not get the PIP SWAP to work, ignores the button press.

I just got off of a call with Dish and their solution was to send me a new receiver. Hope that works.

*Follow-up *
ew receiver would not load the new SW, CSR labeled as DOA. 
I am waiting for a replacement for the replacement

*Follow-up Still a Problem*
So far I have the problem I was having, after replacing my original 622 with the second replacement sent.
Pip works as long as I check to see if a recording is active.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

klaatu said:


> I am experiencing the same problem. I have tried it on local channels (not OTA) and SFY. Both have resulted in the same problem. But I could not get the PIP SWAP to work, ignores the button press.
> 
> I just got off of a call with Dish and their solution was to send me a new receiver. Hope that works.


I wish we could block updates like the old days. That would keep those of us that want to wait to be able to hold off until they pull the up date and replace it with one that works. So back to DISH and their SOP of shipping out boxes that do work, but not with the new update. One reason "fees" have gone up. Someone has to pay for all this extraneous shipping.

*UPDATE:*
05/09/10
Because of this thread I have been watching for this update to spool to me. I looked at the list and my receiver number was not on it, so I quit watching for it for a couple of days and it has appeared. I noticed it late yesterday after a realizing a few subtle visual changes in the graphics. I did not get the ad on the guide page, although I have since turned that off. I have noticed that the graphics are smoother and more refined. Especially in HD. Although I hate the color scheme and execution compared to current GUI design in other service providers and gizmo's. I was hired a couple of years ago to clean that up along with the manuals and the guide, but was never called into work on it and they still haven't really addressed any of this on the level that I was hired to. Oh well.

I just pray that I don't have the timer issues that are being discussed. I have many timers that are prime for it. I have an EHD, but it got put on my main computer to do some house cleaning and I haven't finished yet. So I can not address the deleted recording issues. But I'm hoping I don't encounter them. We'll see . . . so far so good . . .

_Another_ *UPDATE:*
Well just went to watch my Sunday morning recordings and they are not there. And I mean not there. The timers that worked last week shows that it fired off last week and will next week, but did not this morning. There is no record of anything anywhere. No skipped, No - Not the right show, No - nothing in the schedule that there was even a timer. Nothing. I verified on TitanTV and my Local and the show was on. I hope this is not the way this is going to be. I hate the thought of having to First, call DISH. Two, fight with them. Three, dealing with the 1GB drive that I got for that box which ended up on my computer for Spring cleaning to possibly archive what's on the box. Which is a lot. What a nightmare. Just in thought, not even in deed . . . yet. We'll see tonight I have several timers that should test this out. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

klaatu said:


> I am experiencing the same problem. I have tried it on local channels (not OTA) and SFY. Both have resulted in the same problem. But I could not get the PIP SWAP to work, ignores the button press.
> 
> I just got off of a call with Dish and their solution was to send me a new receiver. Hope that works.


To get the 622 to recover from this fail mode I first have to use the "Position" button, which will bring up the split-screen mode with both tuners displayed in equal sized side-by-side panels.

Then, use the swap button a couple of times, then press the "Position" button again to turn off the split-screen mode, and all returns to normal...it's important to press the "Position" button first...try that and see if it works for you...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, being among the last to get updates, I got L6.27 last night. Great! But either I am or Dish is confused about telling time.

I have my 722's update time set for 1:25 AM. But apparently my 722 updated at 11:25 PM, 2 hours earlier, as the recordings of both Leno and Letterman start about 12 minutes into the show.

If I had planned recording something important at 11:30 pm PDT, apparently setting the update two hours later is an incorrect understanding of what the update time setting actually is telling Dish.

Except that the daily guide update never interfered with Leno or Letterman recordings.

What don't I understand?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My update times seem to be all over the place. Sometimes at the scheduled time and other times several hours later. No recordings would be interfering with the scheduled time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> My update times seem to be all over the place. Sometimes at the scheduled time and other times several hours later. No recordings would be interfering with the scheduled time.


Figures. When it was just updating the guide, it wouldn't have interfered with Leno/Letterman record times. But with a software update, it takes longer.

Oh well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have an odd thing with L6.27 on my 722.

I have the initial audio level on my A/V receiver set pretty low so that when we turn the system on we don't get some unwanted very loud sounds. My 722 and my 612 both came on with the sound almost inaudible.

Now when the 722 is the source, it is not only audible but requires very little volume increase on the receiver to watch TV. The 612 is just as it was yesterday.

I don't see any new menu choices about volume leveling or anything. So naturally, I'm confused.

MODERATOR: Could this thread get sticky status?


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

4bama.......

I can confirm your bug. It happened to us last week and just happened again today. Both times, it was recording a program from a satellite channel (not OTA) and I didn't try the PIP solution either time. But, I did try to go to the guide and change channels and other things. Nothing worked. I did a hard reboot and a soft reboot respectively and recorded the program at another time. Hard reboot started recording the program again. Soft reboot did not restart the recording. So, this bug is real. I have 6.27, but I don't know when it downloaded to my "new" 622.

David


----------



## good to be me (May 5, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Figures. When it was just updating the guide, it wouldn't have interfered with Leno/Letterman record times. But with a software update, it takes longer.
> 
> Oh well.


was your receiver turned off at the time? if its powered off it will update firmware when its sent not depending on what time receiver is set on

mine updated an hour before the 3am time its set at, been watching my ehd since with no lost recordings now


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Haven't had any unwanted EHD recording deletions so far. :joy:

[TV1 & TV2] Am experiencing the blank screen with no audio issue while powering up while recording off sat in progress; I don't have OTA. After recording is done I can play it off DVR just fine. 

[TV2 only] When changing channels on live tv or watching a DVR recording, picture freezes and advances 10-15 seconds at a time while audio is normal. Back, forward, skip, etc. has no effect on either, picture remains the same while time bar changes. Switching channels (swap) quickly seems to fix live TV and exiting DVR recording completely and restarting it seems to fix playback. 

After watching program off EHD, selection snaps back to top of list instead of what was just watched.

Haven't noticed anything else yet.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

good to be me said:


> was your receiver turned off at the time? if its powered off it will update firmware when its sent not depending on what time receiver is set on
> 
> mine updated an hour before the 3am time its set at, been watching my ehd since with no lost recordings now


:welcome_s
It was "off" in standby mode, but updating firmware any old time when it is in that mode can mean interfering with scheduled recordings as once the firmware update starts until it reboots it's basically not usable. Hence my annoyance.

But yes, recently I've been watching 90% of my programming off the EHD and tonight there were no glitches. That is good news.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Full coverage spool in charge:


```
PID=08B1h
 DownloadID:63KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L627:'L040'-'L625','X040'-'X625'
 L627:'L040'-'L625','X040'-'X625'
 New FW:'L627'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].':    {ViP622}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].':         {ViP622}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].':      {ViP722}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
```
Note: new spool is at 119W, but 110W still govern by old 62KC.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Flasshe said:


> Lots of problems with L627 on my 622. I get the blank screen during OTA recording problem that 4bama mentions on the previous page. Everything still records, I just can't see it. Also, the screen will suddenly go to the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" message at random times during both live and recorded playback (weather is fine here). It just hangs there and makes no progress on the tests. The only way I found to get rid of it is to play a recorded program (or a different recorded program if I'm currently playing one). Then I go can back to live TV and everything's okay. If something is recording at the time, then sometimes it gets interrupted and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> I was recording Grey's Anatomy (from satellite) for my girlfriend tonight and it got chopped into 3 chunks. But Fringe, which was recording at the same time OTA, was complete and whole.
> 
> Very vexing. Receiver was working fine before this update (aside from audio dropouts).


I have observed both the black screen and "Acquiring Satellite Signal" errors on both my 622 and 722 since receiving L627. After the recording that caused the black screen (OTA recording on 722) ended I was able to fiddle with the PIP and swap buttons and eventually get the picture back without rebooting.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Noticed banner ads again this AM on my guide on TV2 after having turned them off via TV1 last week or so when I first got 6.27. Are these specific for TV1 and TV2 or does the setting "expire" and require setting it again at some point?


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I've had 6.27 on my 622 for a couple weeks now and on my 722 for a few
days now. I decided to throw caution to the wind a resume frequent viewing
from all my EHDs on both DVRs and have yet to loose anything (fingers crossed). 
No black screens or freeze ups, no issues at all.
All my events are recording as scheduled.
I'm a happy camper for now:goodjob:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

DAG said:


> Noticed banner ads again this AM on my guide on TV2 after having turned them off via TV1 last week or so when I first got 6.27. Are these specific for TV1 and TV2 or does the setting "expire" and require setting it again at some point?


Yes, TV1 & TV2 settings are seprate so you must set on both.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

bbomar said:


> I have observed both the black screen and "Acquiring Satellite Signal" errors on both my 622 and 722 since receiving L627. After the recording that caused the black screen (OTA recording on 722) ended I was able to fiddle with the PIP and swap buttons and eventually get the picture back without rebooting.


I have been seeing it on my 722.

Last week I missed Flashforward completely. This week I remembered to check it about half way into it. Sure enough it was "Acquiring Satellite Signal" when viewed live.

My approach was to do Menu-6-11 and go to Check Switch. I left it on the satellite and spotbeam it was set at. After a few seconds it locked and showed about 50 for SS. I canceled and pressed View Live. It immediately showed Flashforward in progress, without a hint of "Acquiring . .". I had to press Record to get the recording started.

When I went back to watch it after it had completed, "My Recordings" showed two segments, 34 minutes and 26 minutes long. But the first segment only had five minites of the show. The rest was a frozen screen when viewed from the front, or black screen when viewed from a rewind at the end.

This is starting to annoy me.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A 722 user sent me an e-mail with this new feature:
While watching a recorded show from the DVR, press the power button to turn off the DVR. Press select to turn back DVR on, you will continue to watch the recorded show from where you left off.​It doesn't work on my 622. Could this be a new difference for the 722?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone else gotten the following glitch? The picture freezes up and then sporadically shows new frames in a kind of cheap jerking animated fashion. The audio is fine, only the picture acts up. The fix is to hit the guide button, which will show the full-motion video in the small screen at the top, then returning to full screen. Sometimes the problem will return after the EPG fix. Switching to the other tuner usually fixes the problem for good (in single mode). This usually happens to just one channel. Going up and down to the neighboring channels on the same tuner will show the other channels are fine, only the channel you want to watch is jerking.

This does not happen every day (or I would have called tech support by now). It has been happening on the old software and also the new one we're discussing here. Perhaps it a problem with the encoding of some programs or channels. I don't recall which program or channel was acting up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Could this be a new difference for the 722?


Not on my 722.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Not on my 722.


Mine either.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Has anyone else gotten the following glitch? The picture freezes up and then sporadically shows new frames in a kind of cheap jerking animated fashion. The audio is fine, only the picture acts up. The fix is to hit the guide button, which will show the full-motion video in the small screen at the top, then returning to full screen. Sometimes the problem will return after the EPG fix. Switching to the other tuner usually fixes the problem for good (in single mode). This usually happens to just one channel. Going up and down to the neighboring channels on the same tuner will show the other channels are fine, only the channel you want to watch is jerking.
> 
> This does not happen every day (or I would have called tech support by now). It has been happening on the old software and also the new one we're discussing here. Perhaps it a problem with the encoding of some programs or channels. I don't recall which program or channel was acting up.


I've had this exact problem on occasions since about 3 firmware updates ago.
There does not appear to be a pattern for when or where it strikes.
Toggling thru PIP or guide usually clears it. Very annoying though
I guess I am more grateful the EHD deletion bug seems to finally be fixed.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael P said:


> Has anyone else gotten the following glitch? The picture freezes up and then sporadically shows new frames in a kind of cheap jerking animated fashion. The audio is fine, only the picture acts up. The fix is to hit the guide button, which will show the full-motion video in the small screen at the top, then returning to full screen. Sometimes the problem will return after the EPG fix. Switching to the other tuner usually fixes the problem for good (in single mode). This usually happens to just one channel. Going up and down to the neighboring channels on the same tuner will show the other channels are fine, only the channel you want to watch is jerking.
> 
> This does not happen every day (or I would have called tech support by now). It has been happening on the old software and also the new one we're discussing here. Perhaps it a problem with the encoding of some programs or channels. I don't recall which program or channel was acting up.


I think this was noticed with version L621 (June 2009). I have not seen it yet on L627. I guess it it still present.

Jerky Video Quick Fix


----------



## keiths2112 (May 17, 2007)

I am also seeing the issue with Acquiring Satellite Signal, on tuner 1, I am not getting Lost recorded, this makes angry, very angry indeed.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've had the black screen during recordings twice now only way to fix it was a soft reboot. The first time was Monday "24" recorded fine but the show I recorded the next hour, "Law and Order" I believe, would not play and it was during that time I discovered the black screen that I could pull up channel info but not get any sound or picture I could also pull the menu up. Second time was last night during "Lost", it recorded the show and I was able to watch it later after a soft reboot but I rebooted in the middle of the show so I missed a few minutes. 

Only good news is I now know to wait until it stops recording to reboot and hopefully the show will be saved and viewable. Neither time was recording OTA but they were both network stations.

Forgot this is a 622 with an EHD and quite a bit of the internal HD filled up, under 10 hours HD left.

Black screen again tonite (5-13), had the 622 off while using my 360, turned it on and it is currently recording Fringe. Got the black screen, I can access channel info tab and my DVR menu's but get no sound and only the black screen. This is the third time now and each time it has been while recording from a local network channel non OTA.

Another update Thursday night when I had the black screen i waited for Fringe and the Supernatural to finish recording then turned my 622 on and all was fine, so it seems to only be a problem with turning it on while recording on a network channel non OTA SD and HD both.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

My 622 just bit the dust last night after a week of constantly rebooting it due to the black screen issue. Probably a coincidence but I thought it was worth mentioning it. I'll be busy all week redoing 73 timers. OH JOY!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

mdewitt said:


> ... I'll be busy all week redoing 73 timers. OH JOY!


Get a 722k and do this in about two minutes with the click of the remote.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd love to upgrade my 722 to a 722k. Dish says I can't request a 722k.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Michael P said:


> Has anyone else gotten the following glitch? The picture freezes up and then sporadically shows new frames in a kind of cheap jerking animated fashion. The audio is fine, only the picture acts up. The fix is to hit the guide button, which will show the full-motion video in the small screen at the top, then returning to full screen. Sometimes the problem will return after the EPG fix. Switching to the other tuner usually fixes the problem for good (in single mode). This usually happens to just one channel. Going up and down to the neighboring channels on the same tuner will show the other channels are fine, only the channel you want to watch is jerking.
> 
> This does not happen every day (or I would have called tech support by now). It has been happening on the old software and also the new one we're discussing here. Perhaps it a problem with the encoding of some programs or channels. I don't recall which program or channel was acting up.


I've seen this, but with the following info/comments:

2 hockey games on Vs. When I switch to the guide (or hitting the DVR button) to get the smaller picture to get smooth video, when I switch back to normal full screen, the picture was fine for a little while, but then got jerky again after 30s to 2 min or so. In my case, multipl channels were affected. (But I didn't check for different or same satellite?)

Yes, when I switch to tuner 2 (which is HD down res'ed to SD), I got smooth video full screen.

To me, it seems like it's a bandwidth problem Uplink to a satellite? Coming back down to me? Weather related? I don't know. (Small screen: less processing and/or less data needed: smoother picture. Same-o for HD downconverted to SD. Less data and/or processing needed.)

[Added:] I just looked at Jim's Jerky Video Fix. The one person mentioned changing the res to 720p. That's actually higher bandwidth than 1080i. Maybe something else ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bandwidth is the same, but req more CPU cycles to resizing.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

This morning, like last Monday, I had to do a guide menu download which used to happen automatically overnight. Anything going on for this not to happen during the night? I don’t recall ever having to do this. 

I have 6.27.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Aliens said:


> This morning, like last Monday, I had to do a guide menu download which used to happen automatically overnight. Anything going on for this not to happen during the night? I don't recall ever having to do this.
> 
> I have 6.27.


There's stuff going on with transfers to the new satellite that may interfere depending on the time of your update. See this post.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

I've not seen this issue with the latest s/w mentioned yet. When changing channels, the info screen pops-up on the new channel, but whereas it used to automatically disappear after a few seconds, now it stays there until you hit the cancel button. Is this supposed to be a new feature, or a bug?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

keitheva said:


> I've not seen this issue with the latest s/w mentioned yet. When changing channels, the info screen pops-up on the new channel, but whereas it used to automatically disappear after a few seconds, now it stays there until you hit the cancel button. Is this supposed to be a new feature, or a bug?


I have a 622 with L627 and I don't see that problem.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

L6.27.
I'm recording the Braves game tonight and noticed that it's in a rain delay. The scheduled time to stop recording is 11:00 which includes the standard 60 minute end late for sporting events. I set the program that begins at 11:00 and ends at 1:00 to record so in case it runs that late I'll get the end. As soon as I created the timer, it stopped the original recording and showed "completed at 10:06". The same thing happened last night so I was watching to see if it happened again. I had not noticed this in prior releases because I've done this before with no problems. Since Dish, in their infinite wisdom, limits the time you can extend a recording to 90 minutes it's the easiest thing to do. However, this is a bug and it's repeatable, at least it's happened two consecutive nights for me.

BTW, Dish, once again, has decided NOT to carry the HD feed of the Braves HOME GAME!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I tested this again today and didn't get the same results. It did not stop the recording in progress, so I guess it was an anomaly. 
Sorry Dish, I guess it's not a bug after all.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I have the same intermittent problem as several other posters: menus are OK, etc., but no video/audio on either channels or recorded shows.

Previously, I was only able to recover by rebooting, but the suggested fix (position/pip/swap) works to restore the audio/video -- thanks for the tip!

However, this is obviously a bug that needs to be addressed.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a problem with recordings seeing "No Signal". If I am watching a recorded event and turn off TV2, it keeps playing till the end, even though it should be in standby mode. In the old days, it would stop the playback and it would be on the last channel when I turned it back on.

Not a big deal except it gets stuck on the "Done" page. When this happens it will not record a program on that tuner.

So TV2 is on the "Done" page.
Recording does not happen because of "Loss of Signal"
Shows recording in the guide, even though nothing is happening

This is repeatable and it is difficult to get the kids to click "View Live" before they turn it off or when they are done watching. 90% of the time they just turn off the TV and not the TV2 tuner.

***Edit***
Model 622


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

swissy said:


> I have a problem with recordings seeing "No Signal". If I am watching a recorded event and turn off TV2, it keeps playing till the end, even though it should be in standby mode. In the old days, it would stop the playback and it would be on the last channel when I turned it back on.
> 
> Not a big deal except it gets stuck on the "Done" page. When this happens it will not record a program on that tuner.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I understand your problem the way you explained it, but if the kids turn off their TV without turning off the receiver then the receiver has no way of knowing the TV was turned off...so if a playback was in progress it will continue to play to the end...

That's why there are two on/off buttons on the remote...the TV2 remote is only IR for TV controls, but UHF for receiver control, and the receiver does not and can not recognize any IR signals that control the physical TV that's connected to the receiver's TV2 output.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

4bama said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your problem the way you explained it, but if the kids turn off their TV without turning off the receiver then the receiver has no way of knowing the TV was turned off...so if a playback was in progress it will continue to play to the end...
> 
> That's why there are two on/off buttons on the remote...the TV2 remote is only IR for TV controls, but UHF for receiver control, and the receiver does not and can not recognize any IR signals that control the physical TV that's connected to the receiver's TV2 output.


Even if I press the receiver off, it doesn't stop playing. And when it gets to the end of the recording it stays on the "Done" screen and does not allow the tuner to record anything.

I get the "TV only off" would not turn the receiver off, but the kids don't. At any rate, it seems to stay on the "Done" screen, where in the past it would time out and return to live TV.

Hope that helps


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

drmckenzie said:


> I have the same intermittent problem as several other posters: menus are OK, etc., but no video/audio on either channels or recorded shows.
> 
> Previously, I was only able to recover by rebooting, but the suggested fix (position/pip/swap) works to restore the audio/video -- thanks for the tip!
> 
> However, this is obviously a bug that needs to be addressed.


Just a note to say that the "position/pip/swap" temporary fix stopped working shortly after my previous post. Too bad!

Now, a reboot is usually necessary to get the picture and sound back.

One thing I've noticed is that the problem seems to occur mostly when something is recording.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

drmckenzie said:


> I have the same intermittent problem as several other posters: menus are OK, etc., but no video/audio on either channels or recorded shows.
> 
> Previously, I was only able to recover by rebooting, but the suggested fix (position/pip/swap) works to restore the audio/video -- thanks for the tip!
> 
> However, this is obviously a bug that needs to be addressed.


I've had this bug a few times though I don't know if it affected recorded shows because my first order of business was to get video/audio for the channel tuned in. Position/pip/swap worked.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

in single TV mode... if my VIP 722 is recording a show (red light on) but the receiver is off (standby mode)

I can't watch TV because it shows a blank screen. If I change the channel, the new channel banner shows up, but no picture.

way I try to fix it is hit dvr, "view" the current recording and immediately the pictures shows up, yay, then change to desired channel. blah


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

unr1 said:


> in single TV mode... if my VIP 722 is recording a show (red light on) but the receiver is off (standby mode)
> 
> I can't watch TV because it shows a blank screen. If I change the channel, the new channel banner shows up, but no picture.
> 
> way I try to fix it is hit dvr, "view" the current recording and immediately the pictures shows up, yay, then change to desired channel. blah


Post #9 in this thread starts the discussion, and several users have confirmed the work-around, which is:

When the 622 turns on while a recording is in process I get a blank screen with no video or audio...pressing the "View" button displays the status bar at the top but still no video or audio.

After trying several methods to restore video/audio, other than a soft reboot, I found that toggling the PIP controls (Position button will bring up split screen with both videos displayed from Dish tuners, but still no audio) then using the Swap button a couple of times will finally restore both the audio and video, then turn PIP off and everything is back to normal.

Try this method the next time you encounter the problem...


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I will try, thank you.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I knew I must have received a software "update" (6.27) over the past few weeks because I have new bugs!

1) Sometimes when turning the receiver back on, the screen will be black, but the banner will work. No audio either.

2) If I was watching a DVR event and then stopped it and turned the DVR off, the next time I turn the DVR back on the screen will be paused on the show I was previously watching from the DVR! If I check the Recordings it will place the arrow by the show as if I am currently watching it.

3) Sometimes when I press PIP one of the screens will be black. If I switch to it then it just sits there with the banner showing but no audio or video.

I can make it jump out of 1 and 2 above by using the Swap button. Sometimes when I press the Swap button the system goes into the Acquiring Signal screen and I have to wait.

*sigh*


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

Bogey62 said:


> I knew I must have received a software "update" (6.27) over the past few weeks because I have new bugs!
> 
> 1) Sometimes when turning the receiver back on, the screen will be black, but the banner will work. No audio either.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with number 2. (well not that number 2..)

Anyway, if the tuner that has the DVR event stopped, or is on the "Done" screen, I get an signal loss error for a recording on that same tuner. I don't loose signal on the other tuner and I can change the channel from the guide to fix the problem.

I've missed a few recordings because the kids never "view live" after they are done. They just turn off the TV and that means it gets stuck on the Done screen.


----------

